# A.D. - Trailer (animated Zombie movie)



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

Seems like Zombies are replacing Vampires this year what with this and a host of other films that are being produced by big studios as well as The Walking Dead having its own TV series.  Hopefully none will hurt the genre like Twilight or Vampire Diaires.


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

That looks awesome, just hope voice acting doesn't spoil it :/


----------

